# Roofing License



## stevel27 (Mar 7, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone on this site could help me out. I started a roofing business last year and I need to know how to get a license strictly for roofing in michigan. A lot of companys advertise that they are licensed but I cant find a way to get licensed for just roofing. I know you can get a builders license but I heard that they are very hard to get approved for. I was told you have to have good financial credit and pass a criminal background check? It seems like there would be something more simple, you should be able to take a test and get a license for just roofing? If anyone knows anything about this , any advice would be great...


Steve / Michigan


----------



## Mike.GCOC (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't know about Mich. but in Calif. it's done through the Dept. of Consumer Affairs. Try calling a licensed roofer in Mich. and see if he can help. Any money you spend to get your license will easily pay for itself-- believe me. Good luck!

p.s.- Also try a google search with: roofing contractors license, Michigan


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

You don't need a license for commercial work, only residential. Kind of strange.

If you do any residential roofing, you need a Maintenance and Alteration Contractor's License.

Go to this website to see about contractors licensing in all the states.

contractors-license.org

I just looked at the Michigan Dept of Labor and Economic Growth page about contractors. It does look like you will need a criminal history done, but it doesn't say that would preclude anyone with one from getting a license.

michigan.gov/cis/0,1607,7-154-35299_35414_35455---,00.html


Since I don't have enough posts yet to put in links, add the usuall http, etc. in front of the links I posted.





Boy I am amazed how easy it is to get a license in some states. Most of the western states require a test and putting up a bond and proof of insurance. Looks like Michigan does test but I didn't see anything about a bond or insurance.


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

For just the roofing license you must pass the credit check and background history also. Its a 50 question test here is a link with information.

http://www.michigan.gov/cis/0,1607,7-154-35299_35414_35455-114254--,00.html


----------



## apkole (Mar 18, 2006)

I would recommend going for the full builders license here in Michigan instead of just the M&A. There are courses which will help you pass the test. Check with your local homebuilders association. On the trade side, there are a couple of questions in each trade area. I believe there were 50 questions on the trades, and 50 questions on the legal, regulatory and finance side. 

If you apply for the M&A, there will be 50 questions focused on roofing. That's more questions than I would want to answer, even given my years of experience. 

Good luck. Residential roofing in this state is very challenging right now.

Andy


----------



## Chippewabuilt (Mar 16, 2007)

yes I am from michigan and yes you can just get a lic for roofing only.
but I will tell you this the test has question on all types of roofing so make sure you know shingles and flat work, i have a freind that says the roofing lic is a lot harder I have a builders and If you have been in the trades long enough the builders should be easy for you, there is two test. Law/Building its easy I got 99% on both.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I've got a Minnesota Residential Roofing License.

50 question roofing only test. 50 question business and law test. No class or roofing books to take or buy to pass this test. $200 and 16 hours in MN and anybody can pass the general contractors test.

Also have to have a $5,000 bond in MN which runs me $100 a year.

Just did my 7.5 hours the other day.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

none for roofing in Indiana,which is a shame.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Dont be disappointed Wiz the license is horsesh*t--Like the California poster NJ has a license through the Dept Of Consumer Affairs--Alls it is --is a State certificate that shows your an insured contractor. This is just a proof to your clients that you do carry insurance and eliminates annual proof registrations some areas require.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

My father used to have to get licenses for doing work in certain cities in Minnesota. This of course was before the inception of the state wide license requirement.

In some cities and townships in MN you don't have to be licensed or bonded or insured to do roofing. Replaced a 55sq roof on a $1.5 million dollar lake property 50 miles North West of the Twin Cities were there was no permit required. Same goes for some counties and towns South of the Twin Cities. One county an hour South of the TC has signs posted, LeSuer County no permits required. It's like stepping back into the stone age!


----------



## Chippewabuilt (Mar 16, 2007)

yes you can get a license for just roofing they hold the test a few times a month. I am a license builder in michigan and I know someone with a roofing license only but the test covers a types of roofing pitch roofing and flat.


----------



## huntersimpson (Nov 16, 2017)

We have to have a roofing license in Oklahoma. It's the same as Michigan. It's just something that is required to do business.

Hunter Simpson
www.ultimateroofingandconstruction.com


----------



## BristolRoofer (Nov 25, 2017)

I see that this thread is very old, however if any British roofers like myself stumble actross this page they may find the article we have written on our blog about licensing in the UK.

Whether a contractor should legally be able to operate without an official license is a much debated subject. Is the government protecting the consumer or making it harder for the economy and businesses to thrive by putting in these restrictions?

Here are our thoughts on the subject...

Does a Roofer Have To Have a License in the UK?


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Hope this guy got a license this thread started in 07


----------



## Pangdev (Dec 6, 2017)

*If in doubt*

Always for safe measures contact your Division of Consumer Affairs regarding licensing etc. They can address any questions regarding business in your particular state.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

stevel27 said:


> I was wondering if anyone on this site could help me out. I started a roofing business last year and I need to know how to get a license strictly for roofing in michigan. A lot of companys advertise that they are licensed but I cant find a way to get licensed for just roofing. I know you can get a builders license but I heard that they are very hard to get approved for. I was told you have to have good financial credit and pass a criminal background check? It seems like there would be something more simple, you should be able to take a test and get a license for just roofing? If anyone knows anything about this , any advice would be great...
> 
> 
> Steve / Michigan


You'll be better off with a GC license. You can get a maintenance and alterations license for roofing but you have the same business law part of the test to take and every roofing question they have instead of a few general questions related to several fields. It also costs the same, and you have to take the same prelicensure classes.

So all in all if you go straight roofing you are paying the same for less qualifications


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

You also no longer require good credit. Must have no fraud related felonies as well.


----------

